# Base and knock box



## hammy (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi guys been searching for a ghrome base with a built in knock box for a while now.

This is my setup that I want to tidy up a bit and have a knock box.

Any pointers to a suitable base unit.

cheers.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

The gaggia base unit is not chrome but it does look good IMO and has a built in knock box.


----------



## hammy (Aug 21, 2011)

Cheers Mike I've looked at them and wondered if my grinder would fit in the designed ''lowered'' grinder section.

Plus, in the voice of a spoilt brat ''I want a chrome one''

thanks anyway.


----------



## AlIam (Aug 30, 2011)

fracino do a stainless one (for the Piccino) but it'll be a fair amount bigger than a classic.


----------



## esbenhaugaard (Dec 30, 2011)

I have that one and I am very happy with it.


----------



## hammy (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, I've ended up ordering one of these.

http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/450/stainless--base-2-drawers-with-knockbox

Will post pics and a review when I get it.

Happy days.


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks good. Seen them before and thought about them... Keep us informed. Might even plump for one myself!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Our 30kg+ machines might crush that flat!


----------



## gazbea (Jul 11, 2011)

I only have a teeny weeny classic so I'd be OK... Don't intend on upgrading for a long time anyhow. Got a new kitchen and boiler to pay for next year!


----------



## hammy (Aug 21, 2011)

Arrived today.

Well happy,

does exactly what I wanted it for.

Two big draws, one being a knockbox.

Solid stainless steel built to last, very happy.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Looks splendid


----------



## onemac (Dec 15, 2011)

That looks the business Hammy









Can I ask how you're getting on with the MC2 please? Thinking of getting one myself.

Al


----------



## hammy (Aug 21, 2011)

onemac said:


> That looks the business Hammy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Initially getting the MC2 was a bit daunting after reading up on it.

Having to dial it in to each new bean and being carefull not to dial too fine, or risk breaking the burrs.

Also the initial set up involved turning the knob 'finer' for ages till I got to expresso grind.

Now set up and used to it, I love it and my double shots are the best I've ever achieved.

Its true what people say on here the grinder is just as important as the machine.

Hope that makes sence.


----------

